# Ahpra



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, 
If anyone has successfully gone through the process of the application form with the ahpra agency please tell me there is light at the end of the tunnel.... I am trying to work in Australia as a midwife from the uk and they have sent me more things I still need to forward on! Can anyone help??? They want transcripts of my theory subject hours and clinical subject hours. As well as my clinical experience areas from my university! 
My university only provided my theory hours when I qualified! I don't know what to do? They make it so hard to work out there?


----------



## jemmabeedie (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi nee_tye

I am also a Uk midwife. I have just started filling out my form for registration with APHRA. I was just wondering which documents you had certified and did you get a solicitor to certify them? Apparently it takes APHRA a long time to process applications. Good look and keep us update. Do you have a visa and sponsorship? 

Jem


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi
I am a midwife who as come out of the other side of AHPRA !!!!! It took 6 months frm start to finish .
I was at University of Manchester they are used to receiving requests for further info on studies.
You just pay a fee, but make sure when u get everything notarised, did mine at the local court and asked the judge to notarise 3 copies(cost £25 no matter how many copies u av, and don't be put off by pen pushers saying they can't do them).....make sure you send everything with DHL mine went astray twice!!!!
If you need any advice direct message me and I will give u my email..... Easier than here!!!!


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

nee_tye said:


> Hello,
> If anyone has successfully gone through the process of the application form with the ahpra agency please tell me there is light at the end of the tunnel.... I am trying to work in Australia as a midwife from the uk and they have sent me more things I still need to forward on! Can anyone help??? They want transcripts of my theory subject hours and clinical subject hours. As well as my clinical experience areas from my university!
> My university only provided my theory hours when I qualified! I don't know what to do? They make it so hard to work out there?


They are asking for a syllabus of your midwifery theory plus a breakdown of your clinical exposure. The transcript is a summary of all your curriculum subject from the year you started until finish. If midwifery is four years, your school has to furnish a transcript of your education from first to fourth year plus the record of your clinical experience.

Of course there's a light at the end of the tunnel!!!

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## jemmabeedie (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I just need to find somewhere to get copies of documents certified and then wait for the lengthy process to start.


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for everyones advice. I have contacted my university and I have requested another copy of my transcripts that show my theory hours but they don't have anything to show my clinical hours. So I am stuck with what to do. I have put so much into this.


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

jemmabeedie said:


> Hi nee_tye
> 
> I am also a Uk midwife. I have just started filling out my form for registration with APHRA. I was just wondering which documents you had certified and did you get a solicitor to certify them? Apparently it takes APHRA a long time to process applications. Good look and keep us update. Do you have a visa and sponsorship?
> 
> Jem


Hi Jem

I got mine certified by a solicitor which did cost a lot. They certified my passport, driving license, certificates, transcripts, certificates of study days! Basically everything. But the NMC and IELTS, you request them to be sent to the AHPRA depending on which state you like to work in. I have my visa just waiting on my registration. Hope your application is going well!


----------



## Ozchecks (Feb 1, 2012)

Not a midwife but registered with AHPRA everything has to be notarised used a notary republic very expensive indeed as totalled about 10 documents at £50 each it is important that you send all required documents. 
Long process but worth it in the end, NMC need to chase them up and make sure they send the letter as they don't always do

Hang in there, takes time but worth in the end


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

Get your docs notarised at the local court. It's a fixed fee take all your photocopies n originals . Then the court slot u in either before or after a session . 
The judge as long as they are a JP can do them irrespective of what people tell you on the fone!!! 
This is the cheapest way to do it. 
I went to our local court:- Oldham , booked in with the office who then books you on to go in court.
It takes a few hours of messing about, but saves alot of money. 
I did 3 copies of everything and took hubby's driving licence, passport ..... Cause I know we will need them further down the line.
I took the guideline highlighted for the judge to read.
Good luck..... Took me 6months in total, trying to get my Health Visiting registered now !!!!!!


----------



## Australia01 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just thought that I'd let you know that the Darwin AHPRA office is processing registrations very quickly in about 4 weeks at the moment

Postal Address
AHPRA
G.P.O. Box 9958
Darwin NT 0801

I hope that this helps


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

4 weeks!!!!  I have been waiting 5 months I am losing the enthusiasm of working in Australia.


----------



## PB66 (May 12, 2012)

Hi
New to this forum!! Been reading some of the threads re AHPRA and wondered if you need transcripts of my training that was done 13 years ago ??

When I spoke to someone in Brisbane office he said would take 4 to 6 weeks if all information provided. Now getting worried that I haven't send transcripts with application!!

Believe it is a slow process but they have taken fee from credit card and wondered if this was a good sign or do they take money first then take an age to process??

Any comments would be great !!


----------



## nee_tye (Dec 26, 2011)

PB66 said:


> Hi
> New to this forum!! Been reading some of the threads re AHPRA and wondered if you need transcripts of my training that was done 13 years ago ??
> 
> When I spoke to someone in Brisbane office he said would take 4 to 6 weeks if all information provided. Now getting worried that I haven't send transcripts with application!!
> ...


Hello PB66
Thank you for the offer of your transcripts. I got my acceptance letter of becoming a registered midwife once I present myself to the AHPRA. Relief after problems with my university (But it's all good now)
fantastic about the process being 4-6 weeks for brisbane. Sydney had a long back log of applications apparently so it took me 5 months. They took my payment first when they do the first Check of your application. I then received an email asking for more supporting documents if required which was around 2 weeks after payment. But hopefully Brisbane won't be long for you! 

With the transcripts they want to make sure u had sufficient training as a student and how many deliveries you did or postnatal/antenatal checks etc... Also they want to know what experience you had. Hope that helps!


----------



## lunny (Jul 28, 2011)

My wife went the the Melbourne office it took 8 months to receive a letter granting her registration as an RN. It's a long process for some I guess. She was thorough in her application process however it seemed like they required more info than originally requested. Good luck


----------



## Ozchecks (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi PB66
Once payment is taken it means they are looking at your application initial stage. They may require transcripts and for your registration board to send letter. In my experience my reg board in UK are slow and had to chase it up myself to make sure they sent letter. It can be a long process but just provide further information if requested ASAP....
Fingers crossed and don't give up
Good luck


----------



## PB66 (May 12, 2012)

Ozchecks said:


> Hi PB66
> Once payment is taken it means they are looking at your application initial stage. They may require transcripts and for your registration board to send letter. In my experience my reg board in UK are slow and had to chase it up myself to make sure they sent letter. It can be a long process but just provide further information if requested ASAP....
> Fingers crossed and don't give up
> Good luck


Thanks for that !! I realise I am just at the beginning of process but just seems to take so long!! Also reading other threads about 457 visas and wondered if anyone in nursing and midwifery had any problems with visa?? It's the only visa I will be able to get due to my age(45) !!

Hoping this isn't the case in our profession!!

Thanks for reply's
PB


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I don't think there will be any prob getting your visa, as long as your medical goes ok.... aHPRA wil be your biggest headache, and yes you will need a full uni transcript, I qualified in 1999, as a midwife, and they wanted my full details of the course content from what I studied at Manchester Uni.... Good luck with it all


----------



## PB66 (May 12, 2012)

Hi

Just wanted to say got my Registration with AHPRA !!! It took 4 and 1/2 months but finally came through !!!!

So just waiting on that job offer and then the visa process !!

PB


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

well done with AHPRA....... Don't think the job offer will be a problem.....just either go to seek.com.au, or Queensland healthy own website, and I'm sure there will be something. Judy


----------

